# BB600 - 34 AH cells



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I am not sure of the charging aspects of NiCads, but a great Pro is that cold weather does not affect them like it does with lead acid. You would need to put them in series and parallel to get a decent size pack, something along the lines of 120+ Ah and the proper voltage.


----------



## ZEVUtah (Apr 10, 2008)

The MG midget would make an awesome EV project. I have never used the BB600 cells, but there are many other people that are using them. I did a search on the EV album for Saft batteries and got 52 matches. 

http://evalbum.com/battb/SAFT

Best bet is talk to someone who has already done this before you start. 

What voltage are the cells you are looking at?

Later,
Kyle 
http://www.evalbum.com/1414
http://www.zevutah.com/


----------



## petenyma (Apr 2, 2008)

The cells i'm looking at are 1.2v. I'm using a zilla controller so i want to run a 156v string, probably 2 in parallel. Assuming 200Wh/mile this should allow for a range of around 70 miles to 100% DOD. From what i understand being able to completely discharge these cells is one of their pro's.


----------



## ZEVUtah (Apr 10, 2008)

OK so check my math here.
34 Ah X 1.2 volt = 40.8 watt hr

cost 8.50 / 40.8 = 20 cents per watt hr. 

That does seem like a pretty good price as its not much more than Lead Acid batteries. 

I have heard that most of these are military surplus ( used ). Is that the case with these? 

I would not assume 200 Wh per mile. My motorcycle will use 135 to 200 watts per mile, wall socket to pavement. 

The VW that I am currently working on uses 350 to 500 watts per mile. 

Later,
Kyle


----------



## tazdotnet (Apr 9, 2008)

be sure to let us know how it goes. the more choices for batteries the more EVs can be built and the closer to getting away from the idiocy of GM and Ford we will be...


----------



## Da_Fish (Apr 28, 2008)

Dont NiCadd batteries have an issue with memory? In other words over time they charge less and discharge less unless they are totally discharged and totally charged. They also dont respond well to overcharging. This means that if you are buying these used, buyer beware as you dont know how these have been taken care of.


----------

